# Measure hub length for me??



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get wheel spacers made, they asked what the length of the wheel hub is on both the fron and rear of my 2004 GTO. I need an exact measurement from the face of the rotors that the wheel sits on, to the edge of the hub.
If anyone has this info off hand, please let me know, they could not accept my 1/2" estimate of the hub length...


Thanks!


----------

